# How long until they lose their green heads?



## Crisis (Jul 17, 2015)

What age do Chacoan Tegus usually lose their green and turn white? My tegu is about a month old and I got him 7/7/15


----------



## N8bub (Jul 18, 2015)

You've probably got a month or two depending on how much your gu is eating and shedding. Every shed, which should be often at that size, the green will lighten and recede until its just black n white.​


----------



## Crisis (Jul 18, 2015)

Thanks! He eats a ton but he only wants crickets and Dubias... Won't eat anything else I offer him. Eats probably around 60 large crickets or dubias a day


----------



## Skeep (Jul 20, 2015)

60!? Holy jeeze!

Once my girl found out about chicks and mice then she wouldn't touch crickets anymore, but they were her favorite thing when she was little too.


----------



## Crisis (Jul 20, 2015)

Skeep said:


> 60!? Holy jeeze!
> 
> Once my girl found out about chicks and mice then she wouldn't touch crickets anymore, but they were her favorite thing when she was little too.


He likes mice but he always goes back to the crickets and Dubia! I wish he would eat the other things because of how much a pain it is to feed that many bugs haha!


----------

